# Free Theatre Database



## FACTplayers (Jul 28, 2011)

I have created a database where theatres from all around can post items they wish to loan/rent out to other local theatres. The site will be launching within the next week or so. 

You can check out the thread progress here: 

> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/24224-theatre-database-help.html#post222379


 

Is anyone interested in getting this set up for their area? I will be taking care of all the hosting charges and fees to provide this as a completly free service to all!


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 1, 2011)

It is finally complete! Check it out. It's available to anyone at no cost.

Theatrexchange Service - Brought To You By Garrett Lenz


----------

